

Help me Choose: Application devlopment or Low level system programming. - sam_327

I know a bit of stand alone application devlopment using c++,c etc. I have got 2 new offers one is the same application dev using c++,sql and it would be web based (and the money is good)and the other job offer is firmware devlopment from a chip making company(money is not so good). I am unable to deceide which one to go for, as both seem's to be attractive in terms of learning curve. I need some expert advice which will help me choose a better option , which will help me secure my future in terms of both nice work and good money :). I have confidence which ever I will choose I will do good in that. But help me to choose one.
======
pencil
Congragulations again.I'am a beginner c programmer and i don't intend to learn
anything other than c and c++.I'am crazy about low level coding like firmware
and device driver development.If i was in your shoes i would go for the other
one,no matter the pay is low.[not that i'am rich!!]

------
tech_junkie
Congrats on your offer! Personally, I would chose the Firmware one because it
will add a new skill set to your resume. The high-level software job sounds
like just another job (in the context of your resume). The difference in pay
is an important matter which only you can decide.

